
IPad Now Available Thru Amazon - samiq
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00365F6EG?tag=samiqbits-20
======
philwhln
It's just not as cool to buy from Amazon as from Apple.

~~~
samiq
but it's easier ;) ... just one click away which works better for lots of ppl
which will translate to new customers for ur app and as an added value it's
tax free in most states

------
krelian
Comes with a samiq affiliate link free of charge!

~~~
samiq
I think this is a new step towards commoditization of the ipad and a step
forward in making it wildly available before the wave of android-base tablets
makes it there first.

Points for amazon getting this deal as this means pretty much a new level of
customers for our apps.

That's why I shared it.

BTW I didn't know it was against the hn rulz to add ur referral to news... as
every single tech blog and news outlet out there is pasting their own tags on
the link... and yes it was free of charge :)

